# 1995 Nissan Hardbody 3.0 XE V6 4X4 Motor Identification



## 1Wrench (Nov 4, 2014)

I am trying to find out what motor I have in this truck. I see designations here in these forums for motors with the suffix letter "i" or "e" etc. How do I tell which one I have, and what are the differences? Is this related to the VIN numbers and manufacturing dates? How will this impact ordering parts for this motor? I am new here, so please bear with me. I couldn't find this in searching. I am really appreciating the experience and sharing by so many of you folks here.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Assuming the motor is stock, you will have a VG30E. "VG" is the engine family, "30" is the displacement of 3.0L, and "E" means you have electronic, muli-port fuel injection. 1995 was the last year of the 3.0L V6 in the Hardbody and Pathfinder. For 96 and 97, only the KA24E 4-cyl. was available in the Hardbody. In 96, the Pathfinder changed to a unibody and used the VG33E, a 3.3L version of the earlier VG30 engine. The first couple of years of the Hardbody and Pathfinder in the mid-late 80's used the VG30i. The "i" means the engine had throttle-body fuel injection. Mechanically, they are all very similar with a couple of differences. The VG used several different types of timing belt teeth shapes and subsequently used different sprockets. Just order parts for a 95 Hardbody with a VG30E and you should be fine!


----------



## 1Wrench (Nov 4, 2014)

Thank you very much!


----------



## jp2code (Jun 2, 2011)

It's easy to tell when you pop the hood, too.

Here's a VG30i:










Here's a VG30e:










So, basically, the VG30i has the firewall painted blue and the VG30e has the firewall painted red.


----------



## jp2code (Jun 2, 2011)

jp2code said:


> So, basically, the VG30i has the firewall painted blue and the VG30e has the firewall painted red.


That was a joke.


----------

